# Help me decide: Loewe or Chloé basket bag?



## Chrisenvouge88

I ordered the medium Marcy  and the small Loewe Square Basket bag. They will arrive in the next two days. There are hardly any reviews  on  both bags.
I am looking for an everyday Summer basket bag, not  a beach  bag. Which  one  would you choose?
I would love to hear your opinions because I can only justify one


----------



## foxgal

The straw of the Loewe looks more sturdy, while the Chloe one just looks like a cheap woven banana leaf bag. Also looks like the straps on the Loewe would be more hardwearing and comfortable.


----------



## Mariapia

foxgal said:


> The straw of the Loewe looks more sturdy, while the Chloe one just looks like a cheap woven banana leaf bag. Also looks like the straps on the Loewe would be more hardwearing and comfortable.


+1


----------



## lovieluvslux

The Chloe gets my vote.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Loewe it is, thank you for your help! I like the Chloe as well but it wasn't well made, it felt cheap for it's pricetag.


----------



## atoizzard5

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Loewe it is, thank you for your help! I like the Chloe as well but it wasn't well made, it felt cheap for it's pricetag.



gorgeous!! I have been eyeing this bag as a summer bag! How secure is the opening?I guess you need to use a drawstring bag or something so that your things don’t fall out? Does it feel functional? Thank you!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

atoizzard5 said:


> gorgeous!! I have been eyeing this bag as a summer bag! How secure is the opening?I guess you need to use a drawstring bag or something so that your things don’t fall out? Does it feel functional? Thank you!!



Thank you! It is not really secure because it is just one open basket. I planning on attaching the chain or strap  of my pochette or other pouch around one leather strap to secure my wallet and phone. I also saw some felt  organizers  that have a zipper now on top. But a simple cotton drawstring bag also  looks lovely inside.

I like that it stands up on its own and doesn’t fall over. I love that it looks more like a bag than a traditional basket. I haven‘t been anywhere thanks to Lockdown and the cold weather but I think is casual during the day but it is „handbag“ enough to wear it to a restaurant in the evening, if you know what I mean.


----------



## atoizzard5

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Thank you! It is not really secure because it is just one open basket. I planning on attaching the chain or strap  of my pochette or other pouch around one leather strap to secure my wallet and phone. I also saw some felt  organizers  that have a zipper now on top. But a simple cotton drawstring bag also  looks lovely inside.
> 
> I like that it stands up on its own and doesn’t fall over. I love that it looks more like a bag than a traditional basket. I haven‘t been anywhere thanks to Lockdown and the cold weather but I think is casual during the day but it is „handbag“ enough to wear it to a restaurant in the evening, if you know what I mean.



I know exactly what you mean! I’m in a similar situation with long winter and lockdown so it’s nice to dream about spring/summer. A pouch or zip organizer sounds perfect.

I have been lusting after this bag for a while and it’s been selling out quickly on places like farfetch so I will snag one as soon as it’s restocked!

thanks for your reply, really helped me decide on getting it now! hope you get to enjoy in sunny weather soon!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

atoizzard5 said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I’m in a similar situation with long winter and lockdown so it’s nice to dream about spring/summer. A pouch or zip organizer sounds perfect.
> 
> I have been lusting after this bag for a while and it’s been selling out quickly on places like farfetch so I will snag one as soon as it’s restocked!
> 
> thanks for your reply, really helped me decide on getting it now! hope you get to enjoy in sunny weather soon!!



Thank you and your welcome! I hope it will restock very soon!


----------



## atoizzard5

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Thank you and your welcome! I hope it will restock very soon!



so a department store where I live was having 30% off Loewe so I bought the tote through my SA! I decided to go with the other colourway (it’s woven with virgin wool and cotton in addition to the raffia). hopefully it works out, waiting to receive it in the mail!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

atoizzard5 said:


> so a department store where I live was having 30% off Loewe so I bought the tote through my SA! I decided to go with the other colourway (it’s woven with virgin wool and cotton in addition to the raffia). hopefully it works out, waiting to receive it in the mail!!
> 
> View attachment 5021484



Really love the colors! Great that you could find one. I hope you like it


----------



## chrissiewong

Depends if you want to have your bag as a beach bag (Chloe) or for everyday use in summer (Loewe). Personally I would always go for Loewe because of their quality and service.


----------



## Getdona

atoizzard5 said:


> so a department store where I live was having 30% off Loewe so I bought the tote through my SA! I decided to go with the other colourway (it’s woven with virgin wool and cotton in addition to the raffia). hopefully it works out, waiting to receive it in the mail!!
> 
> View attachment 5021484


I saw this on Instagram and fell inlove. thinking of getting it.


----------



## atoizzard5

Getdona said:


> I saw this on Instagram and fell inlove. thinking of getting it.



the photos look amazing, I hope it looks as nice or better in person! Both versions are so pretty wish I could get both lol.


----------



## Chilipadi

atoizzard5 said:


> so a department store where I live was having 30% off Loewe so I bought the tote through my SA! I decided to go with the other colourway (it’s woven with virgin wool and cotton in addition to the raffia). hopefully it works out, waiting to receive it in the mail!!
> 
> View attachment 5021484



I have this, and it is so gorgeous! Really cute! I wear it with the dustbag inside the bag, a great way to to avoid exposing my belongings in the open.


----------



## atoizzard5

Chilipadi said:


> I have this, and it is so gorgeous! Really cute! I wear it with the dustbag inside the bag, a great way to to avoid exposing my belongings in the open.



I’m so happy to hear that!! I’m even more excited now!

Thanks for the tip, I did notice it’s wide open which was concerning but @Chrisenvouge88 was so helpful in another thread where she posted her tote. She recommended the drawstring bag as well or a zipped bag organizer.


----------



## Chilipadi

atoizzard5 said:


> I’m so happy to hear that!! I’m even more excited now!
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I did notice it’s wide open which was concerning but @Chrisenvouge88 was so helpful in another thread where she posted her tote. She recommended the drawstring bag as well or a zipped bag organizer.



The opening isn't as big as expected, so not an issue. The dust bag was a life savior though, as it is pretty cute when you draw the strings together. I loved that the leather black straps are adjustable as well, but with the current length, I wear them comfortably like a tote if I want to. 

The color gradient is really a nice touch, something different. I'm sure you'll enjoy your new bag in time to come.


----------



## Roie55

Chilipadi said:


> The opening isn't as big as expected, so not an issue. The dust bag was a life savior though, as it is pretty cute when you draw the strings together. I loved that the leather black straps are adjustable as well, but with the current length, I wear them comfortably like a tote if I want to.
> 
> The color gradient is really a nice touch, something different. I'm sure you'll enjoy your new bag in time to come.


using the dust bag inside the straw bag is actually a brilliant idea.


----------



## Faerieh

I also have this Loewe and its the perfect summer bag, not too bulky and easy on the pocket.


----------



## Lillianlm

Chilipadi said:


> I have this, and it is so gorgeous! Really cute! I wear it with the dustbag inside the bag, a great way to to avoid exposing my belongings in the open.



Thank you so much for this brilliant solution. I’ve never purchased an open top bag because of security concerns but utilization of a dust bag (especially in a casual summer straw bag) will make it work. I’ve just ordered this adorable bag. Thank you all — I just love the exchange of ideas and experiences. So grateful!


----------



## atoizzard5

Chilipadi said:


> The opening isn't as big as expected, so not an issue. The dust bag was a life savior though, as it is pretty cute when you draw the strings together. I loved that the leather black straps are adjustable as well, but with the current length, I wear them comfortably like a tote if I want to.
> 
> The color gradient is really a nice touch, something different. I'm sure you'll enjoy your new bag in time to come.



I received it today and I love it so much!! Thank you


----------



## atoizzard5

Lillianlm said:


> Thank you so much for this brilliant solution. I’ve never purchased an open top bag because of security concerns but utilization of a dust bag (especially in a casual summer straw bag) will make it work. I’ve just ordered this adorable bag. Thank you all — I just love the exchange of ideas and experiences. So grateful!



look at that  hope you love it!


----------



## Chilipadi

atoizzard5 said:


> I received it today and I love it so much!! Thank you



Wonderful! Enjoy her in good health! 



Lillianlm said:


> Thank you so much for this brilliant solution. I’ve never purchased an open top bag because of security concerns but utilization of a dust bag (especially in a casual summer straw bag) will make it work. I’ve just ordered this adorable bag. Thank you all — I just love the exchange of ideas and experiences. So grateful!



Yay! You'll love it! Such a cute bag, perfect with summer dresses! The dust bag might be a tad too long, just fold in half and you're good to go.


----------



## Lessthan3C

I recently saw the Loewe tote and am so smitten with it!  So tempted to make the plunge ...


----------



## Getdona

Do any of you tried putting on some kind of scotch guard? To protect it from dirt? The material says “textile” so i’m guessing it’s some kind of fabric. Will be getting this bag (loewe) maybe this week or the next.


----------



## atoizzard5

Getdona said:


> Do any of you tried putting on some kind of scotch guard? To protect it from dirt? The material says “textile” so i’m guessing it’s some kind of fabric. Will be getting this bag (loewe) maybe this week or the next.



I haven’t put anything on it or even worn it out yet (still winter where I live lol). I don’t think it would need anything though, that’s just my assumption.

Perhaps @Chilipadi can share thoughts.


----------



## Chilipadi

atoizzard5 said:


> I haven’t put anything on it or even worn it out yet (still winter where I live lol). I don’t think it would need anything though, that’s just my assumption.
> 
> Perhaps @Chilipadi can share thoughts.


I’m from sunny island, Singapore - don’t see the need to “pre treat” my bags, especially when it is not leather. I have not spilled any liquid on it so far, but I assumed a quick wipe with dry or wet tissues will do the trick. HTH! ☺️


----------



## despair

Chilipadi said:


> I’m from sunny island, Singapore - don’t see the need to “pre treat” my bags, especially when it is not leather. I have not spilled any liquid on it so far, but I assumed a quick wipe with dry or wet tissues will do the trick. HTH! ☺


I figured you were a fellow Singaporean given your user name!


----------



## Lillianlm

Look who arrived today! This is really getting me in the mood for summer!


----------



## Getdona

Lillianlm said:


> View attachment 5032023
> 
> 
> Look who arrived today! This is really getting me in the mood for summer!





Really love this bag! Still looking for a proper closed purse organizer for mine. Got one last weekend and I’m also so inlove.


----------



## Lessthan3C

I coulent help myself and bought the Loewe tote.  Are you ladies carrying it as a tote (I.e. over the shoulder) or more as a handheld bag?  I want to carry it on my shoulder but wondering if it will lose its shape more.


----------



## atoizzard5

Lessthan3C said:


> I coulent help myself and bought the Loewe tote.  Are you ladies carrying it as a tote (I.e. over the shoulder) or more as a handheld bag?  I want to carry it on my shoulder but wondering if it will lose its shape more.
> 
> View attachment 5041915



Gorgeous! I haven’t worn mine out yet but I plan on wearing it both ways. The version I purchased has raffia woven with wool and cotton so it feels quite sturdy.


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

Also part of the Loewe club! I agree that it’s more of a bag than a basket so it’s more versatile!


----------



## atoizzard5

Just wanted to share that I found a bag insert that fits the basket bag and it has a zippered top! I got the small size and it’s a perfect fit: 

Vercord Handbag Purse Tote Pocketbook Organizer Insert Zipper Closure 11 Pockets Beige S https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07YFGRHKX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_VTABF12RG5T83BXTPHGM?psc=1


----------



## mi.kay

I've also placed an order for the basket bag in tan leather + the 2021 Paula's Ibiza parrot pouch with the drawstring closure.. the basket bag is completely sold out and apparently on waiting list in my country, so not sure when i will receive it.


----------



## atoizzard5

Getdona said:


> Really love this bag! Still looking for a proper closed purse organizer for mine. Got one last weekend and I’m also so inlove.



I just purchased this one from Amazon and it fits perfectly! Size small  

Vercord Handbag Purse Tote Pocketbook Organizer Insert Zipper Closure 11 Pockets Beige S https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07YFGRHKX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_VTABF12RG5T83BXTPHGM?psc=1


----------



## Lillianlm

I finally took this baby out to the beach and I’m very happy with it. I already had a bag organizer which has a drawstring closure, which fits perfectly. Now I’m ready for summer!


----------



## fsadeli

Lillianlm said:


> View attachment 5089962
> 
> 
> I finally took this baby out to the beach and I’m very happy with it. I already had a bag organizer which has a drawstring closure, which fits perfectly. Now I’m ready for summer!


sorry for lurking an old post but could you share what is the bag insert that you're using? Planning to get the same bag!


----------



## Lillianlm

fsadeli said:


> sorry for lurking an old post but could you share what is the bag insert that you're using? Planning to get the same bag!



My bag insert is made by Tintamar and it’s called VIP (Very Intelligent Pocket). My friend bought it for me in Australia (I’m in the US). Not sure where you are located, but I just googled it and it’s still being made. It’s about 11” long and 8” tall


----------



## berryish

Hi everyone,
Since my question is exactly on the same topic but different bags , can I ask some advice please? Which k e would you go for? I REALLY like Chloe but I really WANT a Loewe! I’m not a basket bag person so it needs to be something I can carry on shoulder. TIA


----------



## Greentea

berryish said:


> Hi everyone,
> Since my question is exactly on the same topic but different bags , can I ask some advice please? Which k e would you go for? I REALLY like Chloe but I really WANT a Loewe! I’m not a basket bag person so it needs to be something I can carry on shoulder. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362914


By far the Loewe. It is way better for travel because it can pack flat. I've tried this bag on and it's beautifully made and looks so cute


----------

